# Greek flag vessel 'Phaethon' c. 1971



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Anyone help me find history/owners of Greek general cargo vessel called 'Phaethon'. She was built around 1970/1971, about 12,000 tons. 

Correction: I think the name should be spelled 'Faethon' 

Thanks.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I Know a PHAETHON built 1971 by A.G. Weser as TRAJAN and named PHAETHON between 85-87.
Gp


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for that....don't think its her. This one was definately built under that name. Last saw her in Liverpool docks 1970/71 - ish.


----------



## strutty (Dec 3, 2008)

Re Phaethon, Built 1977, 16,534grt, Loa 173.00m. Link Line Ltd, Greece. sold 1998 to Oman Trading LLC, Belize, renamed Spirit of 66-11


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
FAETHON id 7045695. Built 1971 by Doxford & Sunderland SB & E Co. grt. 11502. flag Greece. 1987 Lake Michigan. 1989 Kota Molek. 1995 Myo Hyang. 1998 Sangwan. scrapped India 2000.
Cheers.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This seems to be about right. Looks like a version of an SD14

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships P/slides/Phaethon-01.html

David
+


----------



## graham_t (Feb 21, 2007)

The Doxford built ship is here
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1285458

The SD14 in David Hopcroft's post is the Brazilian built ex LLoyd Genova that only became Phaethon in 1989


----------

